# Is there a charge to change reservation date?



## Chris

Hi all, I booked a roomette for an upcoming trip (one way) then discovered we needed an extra day. How difficult would it be for me to change the date? Is there a charge to do so, if so do you know how much and if I can do it online or do I need to call them? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Ryan

You'll have to call and make the change. To charge to make the change, but the fare may be higher and you'll have to pay the difference.


----------



## the_traveler

There is no "change fee" per se. The only fare difference would be if the new fare on the new train is higher than on your current reservation. Is it also possible that your new reservation costs the same, and there is nothing additional due. It is also possible that your new reservation is less - and you're due a refund!


----------



## Devil's Advocate

> Amtrak does not charge a ticket change fee, but please note that other fees may apply. Policies regarding ticket changes vary; limitations and exclusions apply.


As usual Amtrak's website is clear as mud. Why can't they simply list which fees/limitations/exclusions these would be along with when and how they would apply? We're talking about basic website text. There's no printing delay or extra charge for adding additional text to explain the process in detail for those who want to know. Not to mention that Amtrak reservations staff often provide incorrect and/or outdated information. Somewhere there is a rule that Amtrak management want everyone to follow. The more people who know about and understand this rule the better it is for everyone.


----------



## Chris

Thank you all for the help and clarification. The website was confusing!


----------



## willem

Devil's Advocate said:


> Amtrak does not charge a ticket change fee, but please note that other fees may apply. Policies regarding ticket changes vary; limitations and exclusions apply.
> 
> 
> 
> As usual Amtrak's website is clear as mud. Why can't they simply list which fees/limitations/exclusions these would be along with when and how they would apply? We're talking about basic website text. There's no printing delay or extra charge for adding additional text to explain the process in detail for those who want to know.
Click to expand...

I have preached that sermon so many times I'm hoarse, and people look at me like I'm an idiot to care or a genius to have the idea. Put another way, I rail against web sites that inundate me with pretty colors and motion but will not provide information.



> Not to mention that Amtrak reservations staff often provide incorrect and/or outdated information. Somewhere there is a rule that Amtrak management want everyone to follow. The more people who know about and understand this rule the better it is for everyone.


Yes, to every point. It's like I'm Number 2 in _The Prisoner_, and web site designers are Number 6. I want information, and the web site designers say, "You won't get it!"


----------



## Chris

As a follow up for anyone that may be reading this and have the same question: I was able to go online, click "Modify Trip" I gave my reservation number, then was able to change the date. I had to pay the difference in price. It was an additional $148 for the SAME trip, just a day later. Ugh! I don't get having to pay that much more for the same trip, same distance, etc...but at least Amtrak is FAR easier to work with on changes than the airlines. I love taking the train so I paid the difference and can be okay with it.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Chris said:


> As a follow up for anyone that may be reading this and have the same question: I was able to go online, click "Modify Trip" I gave my reservation number, then was able to change the date. I had to pay the difference in price. It was an additional $148 for the SAME trip, just a day later. Ugh! I don't get having to pay that much more for the same trip, same distance, etc...but at least Amtrak is FAR easier to work with on changes than the airlines. I love taking the train so I paid the difference and can be okay with it.



Be sure and check the Fares Daily, they can go down and if they do on your day of travel you can call and "Modify" your rez and receive a rebate on the difference.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Chris said:


> As a follow up for anyone that may be reading this and have the same question: I was able to go online, click "Modify Trip" I gave my reservation number, then was able to change the date. I had to pay the difference in price. It was an additional $148 for the SAME trip, just a day later. Ugh! I don't get having to pay that much more for the same trip, same distance, etc...but at least Amtrak is FAR easier to work with on changes than the airlines. I love taking the train so I paid the difference and can be okay with it.


Supply and demand. I wouldn't be surprised if your original date was higher than when you first bought it.


----------



## the_traveler

It's not just higher because it's the day later. If the price (because the train was empty) was $175 LOWER, would you still say the same UGH? And on routes with multiple trains per day, there may be a price difference between the 3:15 train and the 4:37 train.


----------

